
Free hosting providers for static websites in 2020 - bojanvidanovic
https://devandgear.com/posts/18-free-hosting-providers-for-your-static-website-in-2020/
======
walterbell
Neocities is both free and community funded, 1GB storage,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeoCities](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeoCities)

 _> Neocities (a portmanteau of the prefix neo- and GeoCities) is a free web
hosting service. Offering 1 GB of storage space and no server-side scripting,
the service's expressed goal is to revive the support of "creativity and free
expression" provided by GeoCities_

~~~
cxr
Note that NeoCities only offers custom domains for "supporters"; the free tier
requires you use a .neocities.org domain.

~~~
walterbell
_> You also have to use the web-based editor/uploader if you're not on the
paid plan_

You can use their CLI for uploads. It's based on Ruby and can be invoked via a
git hook.

[https://neocities.org/cli](https://neocities.org/cli)

~~~
cxr
Thanks for the correction. I've edited my comment to remove that claim.

------
sokoloff
Beware inaccurate info:

In the first bullet: _AWS is completely free for the first year of use, after
that, you get charged for what you use._

At a minimum, that needs a disclaimer that there is a fairy generous but not
unlimited free tier to be right.

~~~
adoxyz
A lot of the other providers that are _free_ do have fair use restrictions
(albeit they are very generous) that you may run up against if your site blows
up.

~~~
wolco
Amazon doesn't belong on the list because it's a limited trial one year. Plus
if you go over the limits you are charged.

You can game some free resources over the trial period if you are careful. Not
the best for set and forget.

------
every
There is also the Super Dimensional Fortress[1] that's been around for over 40
years. The basic membership is free and even the top of the line MetaARPA[2]
with access to the MetaArray[3] is ridiculously inexpensive...

[1] [http://sdf.org/](http://sdf.org/)

[2] [https://sdf.org/?join](https://sdf.org/?join)

[3]
[https://sdf.org/?tutorials/metaarray](https://sdf.org/?tutorials/metaarray)

------
gen3
I’ve used github pages for my personal website with custom domain for years.
My site is fronted by cloudflare. This was initially done because github pages
didn’t come with SSL. It’s honestly worked really well, and was great for a
student with no budget.

------
cxr
I don't see it ever described in these terms, but any of the Solid pod
providers that show up are equipped by default to host a static site. It's
true that if the host uses the reference server implementation then your
landing page gives you and your visitors a baroque and confusing data browser,
but you can drop your own index.html into the root and you're good.

Pros: It's more or less straightforward HTTP, with no separately advertised,
out-of-band endpoint; you POST or PUT to some URL, and then your content
exists at that place. You can even add ACLs for other people (if you can
manage to figure out how they work). It's slightly-more-than-static if you
want, so you could have such things as a 90s era guest book or hitcounter for
"free".

Cons: most instances advertise no stability guarantees, and no host I've seen
supports any kind of CNAME/ALIAS for custom domains

There's also 5apps.com.

Pros: It's been around for a while, and the people seem very committed to
keeping it around longer still

Cons: Access to the full plan is free for FOSS, but if you're not FOSS then
using a custom domain requires at a minimum the $3/month paid plan, with
metering and tiers that go up from there

------
tengbretson
This article is just for static sites, but does anyone have experience with an
SPA on gitlab pages? Do you have to do the same 404 redirect dance in order to
get routing to work like with GitHub pages?

------
pier25
Heroku is not even close to being an alternative. Their free dynos sleep after
30 mins of inactivity.

~~~
dubcanada
You can just setup a free website monitor or something to ping the site every
5 minutes to prevent that.

~~~
pier25
True, but why even do that when you have Netlify/Vercel/Firebase giving you a
better service for free?

For example, with Heroku you don't get a CDN. You can setup Cloudflare but
it's an extra step. If you're setting up a SPA you don't get re-routes to
index.html either.

~~~
dubcanada
I am certainly not pro this website, in fact this website seems to basically
just be full of Buzzfeed type keyword stuffed articles about nothing.

But I was just adding on if you did want to do this, you certainly could.

Why would you? Heroku does have a lot of very nice components on it that can
make it appealing for someone already using Heroku.

But I agree, Netlify/others would be better.

------
p1mrx
This would be more useful if it listed which providers support IPv6.

------
styfle
The order seems arbitrary, why not put the best options first?

If I were building a static website in 2020, I would expect my provider to not
only host the static files, but build from source when I `git push`. That
narrows down the list to 5 so I would put those at the top.

Second, I would expect the products that don't come with static hosting out of
the box to be at the bottom of the list.

For example, number 4 says "Heroku is free for non-commercial apps. It doesn’t
offer hosting for static websites out-of-the-box but need some hacky tricks".

Disclaimer: I work for Vercel, one of the static hosts in this list :)

~~~
kevincox
FWIW I don't want them to build my source. If your job is to serve my files
just serve them.

All of these CI+CDN startups have some build environment that is hopefully
good enough but is eventually going to be lacking an important program or
library. I much prefer using a dedicated CI solution for CI and a dedicated
CDN solution for the CDN.

It's not like the integration is hard. Just tar up some files or rsync and
send them to the CDN.

------
vezycash
Placing S3 above Netlify? I sincerely hope they are earning commissions from
that biased rating.

~~~
shiftpgdn
Netlify users are soon going to have the reality of SV venture capital money
crash down on their head when investors decide they need to see a return on
their 120 million dollar series A round.

~~~
dubcanada
They've already started, their free plan is nowhere near what it used to be
1-2 years ago. And they've redone their pricing about 3 times in the past
year.

